# Yahoo- Salix shares jump on rifaximin study results (AP via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Shares of Salix Pharmaceuticals soared Monday after the company said a new version of an irritable bowel syndrome drug met its goals in two late stage studies.View the full article


----------

